# BBS Montreal II weight?



## Jeff'sGTIAWW (Jun 11, 2003)

How much do 16x6.5 BBS Montreal II wheels weigh?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=685776
pictures for reference.


----------



## Jeff'sGTIAWW (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: BBS Montreal II weight? (Jeff'sGTIAWW)*

anybody have any clue? I'm looking for new rims but don't want to get anything too much heavier than my current setup.


----------



## Jeff'sGTIAWW (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: BBS Montreal II weight? (Jeff'sGTIAWW)*

bump. somebody has to know what these weigh or a place I could find out. Anyone?


----------



## faigolfgti (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: BBS Montreal II weight? (Jeff'sGTIAWW)*

I am getting the Montreal-2 very soon for my mk3 vr6,i would like to know wherther the montreal-2 rim is more heavy than my original BBS 15"rims.Jeff'sGTIAWW the montreal-2 rims you are talking about is it that from the mk4 1.8T GTI.


----------



## Jeff'sGTIAWW (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: BBS Montreal II weight? (faigolfgti)*

I would assume they would be heavier since they are bigger, but i don't know. That is the point of my post; to find out how much the Montreal II wheels weigh.


----------



## Andy GTI (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: BBS Montreal II weight? (Jeff'sGTIAWW)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=997818


----------



## Jeff'sGTIAWW (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: BBS Montreal II weight? (Andy GTI)*

yea. 38lbs w/ tires... what about w/o tires.... or how much do those tires weigh?


----------



## dub-life (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: BBS Montreal II weight? (Jeff'sGTIAWW)*

16.5 lbs w/o tire


----------



## Jeff'sGTIAWW (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: BBS Montreal II weight? (dub-life)*

wow. you are my hero... way to bring this thread back from the dead w/ the info i needed man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

